# Booster un imac, ca vaut le coup ???



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

Messieurs, dames bonjour !!!

Voila, j'ai un imac DV SE 400 Graphite avec 512 Mo de RAM qui commence vraiment a ramer. Et sur lapple expo j'ai vu que pour moins de 200 Dollars je pouvais le transformer en G4 466 (fastmac.com).

La question c'est donc, quelqu'un a deja fait ca ? Ca marche ? C'est pas trop chiant de demonter un imac ? Est-ce que ca vaut vraiment le coup, sachant que j'ai vraiment pas de quoi acheter une autre machine. Mon imac pourra il tenir, avec cette modif, encore deux ans sans rougir ??? Et enfin, je connais fastmac, mais y'a peut-etre mieux encore ? Pouvez-vous m'aider ??

Oula ! ca fait plus d'une question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Si tes moyens sont limités ça vaut toujours le coup. Et 200 $ c'est pas trop cher mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit qu'un prix salon ...


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un prix special axpo car sur le site rien ne le laisse penser

merci pour ta reaction. 

Au fait ca risque pas de trop chauffer un g4 dans un imac ???


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

Encore moi !!!

J'ajoute au fil de mes recherches quelques elements. Sur le site  www.technowarehousellc.com il proposent de bosster l'imac en g4 500 pour 300 Dollars.

Quelqu'un connait-il d'autres fabriquants proposant des solutions similaires ???

merci


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un prix special axpo car sur le site rien ne le laisse penser
> 
> merci pour ta reaction.
> 
> Au fait ca risque pas de trop chauffer un g4 dans un imac ???



Non les G4 450/500 fabriqués aujourd'hui ne chauffent plus trop ...



			
				texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> Encore moi !!!
> 
> J'ajoute au fil de mes recherches quelques elements. Sur le site  www.technowarehousellc.com il proposent de bosster l'imac en g4 500 pour 300 Dollars.
> 
> ...



non. pour les iMacs plus anciens il y a Sonnet, mais pour les DV c'est rare ...


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

humm, ok merci pour tes reponse melaure. Donc si je choisi de booster l'imac je pense me tourner vers fastmac car je suis pas certain que la difference de frequence justifie 100 Dollars supplementaires.  

Une derniere question apres je t'embete plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas trop chiant a demonter (et surtout à remonter) un imac ? Je t'avoue que j'ai un peut peur de faire une connerie.


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Je n'avais pas regardé sur le site de Fastmac mais je viens d'y aller. Ou as-tu vu une carte accélératrice pour iMac DV. La seule que je vois est pour les modèles précédents (iMac 233/266/333) ...


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

Arff en effet ! Je pensais que ca concernait tout les imacs. merci d'avoir regardé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon sauveur


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2003)

après avoir été faire un tour il s'avère que chez technomachinwarebidule  ils te facturent 640 $ et t'en remboursent 300 seulement quand tu leur envoies ta carte mère d'origine.

de plus, ça dépend de ton utilisation mais avec cette solution tu gardes ta carte 3D 8Mo donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bof !

tant qu'on y est dans la bricole, êtes-vous sûrs (Melaure ?) qu'on ne peut rien faire pour arracher cette merveille d'ATI 128 des imacs ???

autre chose, dis-nous avec quelles applis il rame ton imac, y a peut-être moyen d'améliorer un peu sans tournevis ?


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

En continuant mes recherche je m'appercoit que chez technotruc, il faut en effet renvoyer ta carte mere aux USA et qu'ils te la renvoient modifié apres. Mais tout ca ne marche que si tu es ricain. Et meme avec mon pseudo je pense que ca ne risque pas de marcher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon imac qui rame, c une impression générale (faut dire qu'au taf on a des g4 miroir) : les fenetres du finder, les appli adobe le lecteur dvd, mm itunes semble lent.

Je vais attendre panther ca ira peut etre un peu plus vite. Mais y' uun an encore je bossais beaucoup sur mon imac et maintenant ca me gave mm pour ouvrir mes mails. J'ai un peu peur qu'il ne soit plus que bon pour surfer. J'ai fait un reinstal complete cet ete pour le rebooster mais rien a faire (ca doit surement venir de moi et de l'impression de lenteur par comparaison avec les ordis du taf). Ca me fait mal au coeur de le voir souffrir autant pour ouvrir un doc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste carte ATI ect je doit avouer que je suis pas tres au courant niveau hard.

En tout cas merci pour votre aide les gars


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

quetzalk

Comment tu fait pour avoir 640 de RAm ds ton imac ??? c'est pas 512 le max ???


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

L'ATI 128 est soudée. Tu ne peux rien faire ... C'est pour ça que je n'achete pas d'intégré comme machine de bureau.


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> quetzalk
> 
> Comment tu fait pour avoir 640 de RAm ds ton imac ??? c'est pas 512 le max ???



Il ne faut pas se limiter au specs Apple. Pour savoir ce que ta machine accepte réellement, télécharge MacTracker : www.mactracker.ca


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas se limiter au specs Apple. Pour savoir ce que ta machine accepte réellement, télécharge MacTracker : www.mactracker.ca



ouiiiiiiiiinnnn !!!! Décidement chuis vraiment trop nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'facon trop tard pour la ram

merci encore pour vos explications. Je crois que je vais passer plus de temps sur les forums pour me mettre un peu mieux au caourrant de ce qui se fait.


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

wahoooo !!!

mac tracker annonce jusqu'a 1Go de ram pour mon imac (si je ne me trompe pas encore une fois)

Impressionnant ! Si j'avais su


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Beaucoup de vieille machine vont plus loin. J'ai mis deux barettes de 512 Mo dans deux iBook coquillage. Les specs ne le mentionnent pas car à cette époque ces barettes n'existaient pas ...


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

Si je voulais eventuellement changer la RAM de mon imac pour passer a 1 Go Je devrai mettre 2 x 500 Ca existe la barette de 500 ??? C'est pas 512 normalement ?

Au rsque de me repetter : je suis vraiment nul en hard


----------



## Claude number X (22 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux toujours lui mettre un disque dur plus véloce (cache 8mo 7200 rpm) et l'overclocker à 450 ou 500 mhz, ca à pas l'air trop compliqué à faire.
Je me pose actuellement la même question pour mon iMac DV 400 256Mo de ram 10 Go et je crois que c'est ce que je vais faire, en plus de l'achat d'une ram de 512 Mo pour remplacer une de mes 2 128Mo (et celui d'un ventillo si ca chauffe trop) ca devrait aller chercher autour des 200 ou 250  et une demi journée de bricolage.
On verra bien ce que je gagne mais, de toute facon, j'y tiens à cette machine, dernière génération d'indigo quand même, il a la couleur originelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai un Ti à coté donc ce poste n'est plus ma machine principale. Ca aurait été le cas, j'y aurais réfléchi autrement mais ce devrais être un ordi exploitable (sous X.2) par ma famille qui n'a pas forcément des gros besoins et ca sert souvent un second poste sous la main même avec le multitache.


----------



## texaskiller (22 Septembre 2003)

Pour le DD je ne sauvegarde que sur un disque externe a 7200. En ce qui concerne l overclockage j'y tien pas trop. Ce mac est ma seul machine (avec un LC 475  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je ne prefere donc pas prendre de risques.

Pour la RAM j'ai deja le maximum (celui de chez apple et pas le "supez max" comme je vien d'apprendre  ci dessus)

Merci en tout cas pour tes conseils


----------



## quetzalk (23 Septembre 2003)

pour ma part j'avais failli amener mon DV400 chez un brocanteur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais l'ajout de RAM (512+128) et d'un gros disque externe rapide sur lequel je boote (ICE firewire, 7200 tr, 80 Go) lui a VRAIMENT donné un coup de jeune.

l'espace disque semble utile pour accéler os X.
je préfère encore tourner sous os 9 sauf obligation car c'est quand même + rapide sur nos engins, mais ça c'est un sujet super polémique il y a eu des millions de posts là-dessus !!!





enfin, quand Melaure dit 1 Go, il a raison, et c'est avec 2 fois 512 Mo (c'est kif-kif, pour 24 Mo on va pas chipoter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
si tu l'overclocke ça changera les perfs en général mais vu qu'on ne peut pas changer la carte graphique ça ne changera pas grand chose pour les jeux.


----------



## texaskiller (23 Septembre 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part j'avais failli amener mon DV400 chez un brocanteur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je veux pas toucher au proc donc l'overclock c pas pour moi

Tu penses donc que je peux mettre sur chaque slot une barrette de 512 ?


----------



## texaskiller (23 Septembre 2003)

RE g oublié, pour l'espace disque mon systeme et mes app son sur le DD interne (13 Go) et mes docs sur un disque externe 120 Go


----------



## quetzalk (23 Septembre 2003)

quand je disais overclocker, je pensais aussi changement de carte mère (ça me rappelle qq histoires de mobylettes qu'on bricolait pour gagner 2 km/h bref  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!!
déjà sur ma mob ça me portait pas chance, alors sur le mac j'ose pas

Bon, pour la RAM tu PEUX en effet mettre 2 barettes de 512, une sur chaque slot.

Quant au disque, s'il est rapide tu as sans doute intérêt à booter dessus (vu les temps d'accès en firewire + la différence de vitesse avec le DD d'origine, il y a pas photo).
colle un OS dessus et raconte nous


----------



## texaskiller (23 Septembre 2003)

Merci encore les gars pour votre contribution.

En ce qui concerne les barettes de 512, ce me tente en effet de le faire mais certainement pas tout de suite. J'ai acheté 2x256 l'an dernier en penssant pousser l'imac au maximum, du coup ca me fait un peu mal de remettre 300 euro dans de la RAM. 

De meme pour l'os sur le DD externe, j'ai plein de boulots importants dessus et je l'ai acheté dans l'optique de ne pas melanger systeme et appli avec les docs pour pouvoir recuperer ces dernier en cas de pb. 

Merci encore en tout les gars


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2003)

Commence par une barette de 512 ...


----------



## texaskiller (25 Septembre 2003)

Du coup j'en vient a poser une nouvelle question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou acheter de la RAM bien compatible comme il faut pour pas trop cher. Sur mon Imac c quel type de ram exactement ? PC100 j'ai entendu mais j'y connias rien

J'insiste sur compatible car ma premier barette de 256 Mo qui fonctionnait tres bien avec l'os 9 n'a pas cessé de provoquer de kernel panique sous X, du coup j'ai du changer cette derniere qui reste bettement dans un tirroir de mon bureau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si je fait la totale ? 1 Go de ram + G4 500 c'est possible ? C'est cher c sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## texaskiller (25 Septembre 2003)

RE

Je vient de regarder sur macway pour la ram et j'ai besoin de confirmation (faut pas que j'achete n'importe quoi). Elle semble bien moin cher que ce qu'on m'avait annoncé 
RAM 

Merci encore (jai deja dit ca, non ?)


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

Oui c'est la bonne. Je ne sais pas ce que l'on t'avais dit mais le prix est correct, sans plus.


----------



## texaskiller (25 Septembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est la bonne. Je ne sais pas ce que l'on t'avais dit mais le prix est correct, sans plus.



On m'a parlé de 140 a 150 euro ttc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et qu'il faillait exiger une garantie de 5 ans sionon on s'expose a problemes


----------



## Onra (25 Septembre 2003)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> On m'a parlé de 140 a 150 euro ttc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ton boucher qui t'as raconté ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un ami a acheté une barrette de 512Mo pour son iBook à l'AppleExpo et l'a payé 99. En plus la barrette est au format SO-DIMM et c'est donc plus cher. Mais il a du bénéficier d'un prix expo.

Le prix que tu donnes date d'il y a 6 mois. Par contre, ta garantie de 5 ans te servira pas à grand chose à mon avis... du moment que tu puisses la changer si elle est mal reconnue.


----------



## texaskiller (25 Septembre 2003)

Ok merci Onra !

Juste une autre petite question qui est passée inapercue : Si je change la carte mere de mon imac pour un G4 500. Les barettes seront elles toujours compatible ???

J'ai pas envie de me lancer dans une collection de barrettes inutilisées.

Le  lien que je donne ci dessus dit compatipible G4 Agp. C'est quoi Agp ? Ca correspond au G4 500 ?

Pour etre clair  IMac Upgrade + Ram 1Go c'est compatible ???

Et enfin, ou et a qui puis je revendre mes anciennes barettes ???

La je devient surement un peu chiant 

merci


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2003)

Je ne suis pas bien sur que ce soit un échange de carte mère. Pour la RAM pas de soucis, les G4 ont longtemps eu de la SDRAM. 

Dans ton cas prend de la SDRAM PC133 pour être tranquille ...


----------



## texaskiller (25 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas bien sur que ce soit un échange de carte mère. Pour la RAM pas de soucis, les G4 ont longtemps eu de la SDRAM.
> 
> Dans ton cas prend de la SDRAM PC133 pour être tranquille ...



En effet, ce n'est pas un echange de carte mere mais une bidouille, une adaptation (ils changent le proc et d'autres trucs)

Pour la SDRAM PC133 c bien ce que j'ai vu sur les site de vente en ligne, merci d'avoir confirmé


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2003)

Heu à mon avis si tu fais le compte  

upgrade G4 +  mémoire, tu vas te retrouver avec un imac moitié fendu qui ne sera pas rapide sur tous les plans (carte graphique disais-je plus haut), devenu invendable probablement (tu achèterais une 205 d'occase avec spoiler de sport et "pot compette" ?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tu auras dépensé presque 50% du prix d'un emac neuf (je parle même pas de l'occase), qui te permettrait bien d'autres folies (prix des boules quiès inclus) !!!

au passage, la boîte technospacemachin là, on ne les connait ni d'eve ni d'adam, ils ne disent pas combien de temps ils gardent ta carte mère et en cas de pb sous garantie, bonjour la galère (t'as des potes chez UPS ?).
franchement, le jeu en vaut-il la chandelle ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais que c'est démodé de dire ça mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 si tu trouves ton imac G3 trop "calme" hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 repasses sous OS 9 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (franchement le mien avec RAM + DD je le reconnais plus et ça me permets de patienter jusqu'à ce qu'une machine me plaise dans la gamme)
(je mets plein de smileys sinon je vais me faire allumer par les Xistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
(et par les i-bricoleurs  non Melaure, pas la tête !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
enfin, tiens nous au courant


----------



## texaskiller (26 Septembre 2003)

Tu penses donc que je devrais juste mettre le giga de ram ? C'est vrai c plus raisonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je v donc m'en tenir a la ram (des que j'aurais l'argent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Merci encore a vous tous !!!

Je crois que le sujet est clos sauf si qqu a qqchose a ajouter (sinon je v finir par passer moderateur avec un seul sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Merci encore


----------

